# Respirators



## Mikeldigra (Jan 10, 2008)

What is the right respirator cartridge for working with MDF, Hardwood, Softwood, and plywood?

Are Respirators sufficient breathing protection?

And how to I select the right respirator cartridge for other applications? (heating plastics or metal, spray painting)

I need a comprehensive guide, thank you!:yes:


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Mike,

I don't know enough to answer your very specific questions. However, here is a link to one I plan on buying. It has a blower that creates a positive air pressure in your mask. That prevents you fron sucking dust in through the cracks around the mask. 

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=20033


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

The cartridges you are talking about will have on them what they are used for. Pretty much match up what you are doing and that is the one you need. The one at Woodcraft does look like a good setup. But does it have a filter for the air it is pumping in?

John


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

What I learned about respirators:
1)for severe off-gassing products like melamine/particle board, I needed a voc filter. Anything less, and I had a hacking cough the entire time I worked with the stuff.
2)You could have the best filter in the world, but if you don't have a good seal around the edges, it won't do much good.
3)Again, you could have the world's best filter, but it won't do you any good if you don't wear it.


----------

